# Grill Blanket?



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Where can i find one for a 2001 F-250 Super Duty Front grill? I was wanting to track one down before i forget and it is off my mind!! What i am looking for the the blanket that goes over the grill in the winter time and has a few openings you can open if need be.

Thanks in advance,
Bill


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you intend to use it while plowing. I can't get enough air in when carrying the blade.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

No for a few long trips we have planned over the winter.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A local guy around here has plastic inserts that he puts in the grill of his 99+ psd. Looks much better then the blanket and he can pull certain ones out of needed to allow better airflow. And then at the end of winter or the trip he just pulls them all back out.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I found one for you at Cabela's, it is $54.99.
Here's the link, just scroll down to the ford section.
http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0005914512605a.shtml


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

What did he use? I was trying to think of something that you could cut and then paid black, but not cardboard?!?!?!?


Mark13;787112 said:


> A local guy around here has plastic inserts that he puts in the grill of his 99+ psd. Looks much better then the blanket and he can pull certain ones out of needed to allow better airflow. And then at the end of winter or the trip he just pulls them all back out.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you really think you need them?

I run one for one winter and then never messed withthem again.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

JaimeG;787117 said:


> I found one for you at Cabela's, it is $54.99.
> Here's the link, just scroll down to the ford section.
> http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0005914512605a.shtml


That is the one I have. One thing about front covers is that you have to watch trans temps. My trans gets warm when abouve 20F with the cover on and the vents closed.

The cover blocks my trans cooler and trans fan.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

veggin psd;787772 said:


> That is the one I have. One thing about front covers is that you have to watch trans temps. My trans gets warm when abouve 20F with the cover on and the vents closed.
> 
> The cover blocks my trans cooler and trans fan.


trans fan???


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

wkahler;787118 said:


> What did he use? I was trying to think of something that you could cut and then paid black, but not cardboard?!?!?!?


I'm not sure what it is, I'm thinking some plastic that's on the thin side. They look flexible and are shiney, not like that narrowed it down at all,lol.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Are you talking about a grill blanket to block air flow to the radiator? I have driven every Ford diesel that has ever been put in an Ambulance. I have never had a problem with the heat. Even with the back patient compartment running full blast.


----------

